

Busy Beaver Turmite Challenge - tim_hutton
http://www.conwaylife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1029

======
tim_hutton
There's a new champion. Now up to 240 million steps!

I think it will be interesting to be sure that we've found the final champion
- there is such a large range of behaviours. And yet amazingly there are only
65536 of these turmites.

[http://www.conwaylife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10...](http://www.conwaylife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1029#p7433)

